# ribeye of the sky!



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im stoked! My boy drew a crane tag!!!!! I of course did not!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

shoot, when was the app period? I always forget....


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

It was a couple weeks ago. We got the emails this morning.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

they look fun to hunt, maybe next year I will give it a whirl.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats to your son! I didn't draw either, but man those things are fun to hunt. And amazing to eat


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to those that got a tag, I did not. There is always next year!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I need to put in next year. I would love to give it a try. There's a couple of pair that I see almost every day in the wheat fields in Saratoga. That's gotta be like trying to shoot down a Cessna with a shotgun...


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

Not to sound stupid but, "Are they good eating?" I never knew anyone who hunted them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend using our search engine while in Upland Game, the Hunting Outside of Utah section or the Recipe section for some great threads, with pictures, on sandhill crane hunting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NevadaMax said:


> Not to sound stupid but, "Are they good eating?" I never knew anyone who hunted them.


http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/68089-sandhill-crane.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/29451-crane-liver.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we got 1 tag out of four. the youth drew the tag.


----------

